# Phrag Full Sail 'Prairie Wind' AM/AOS



## TDT (Apr 3, 2015)

I took my plant to our local spring show last weekend, which this year was an AOS-judged show hosting the Canadian Orchid Congress annual general meeting.
The plant was entered as Phrag Grande 'Vista' 4N x Phrag Demetria 'Mem Don Walklet' HCC/AOS. It was pulled for AOS judging, and awarded an AM/AOS of 80 points! My first ever AOS award!! After a few emails I discovered that the cross was made by Chuck Acker, who generously allowed me to name it. I've called it Phrag Full Sail, to describe the very wide ventral sepal that frames the pouch. Cultivar name 'Prairie Wind' reflects its home location. Sure glad I purchased this plant from Chuck Taylor 5 years ago - and rescued it from rot 2 years later!!! Photo credit to our show Photographer, Pat Randall.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2015)

Beautiful, Tracey, Congrats on the save and the award!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 3, 2015)

Congrats!
(Dumb question, so AOS works in Canada? There is no "Canada Orchid Society?")


----------



## rbedard (Apr 3, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## TDT (Apr 3, 2015)

Canadian orchid societies are headed up by the Canadian Orchid Congress. We don't have our own system of judges, but we have a great, hard-working group of Canadians who are AOS-acredited judges. See the COC website here for more information.
http://www.canadianorchidcongress.ca


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Congrats!
> (Dumb question, so AOS works in Canada? There is no "Canada Orchid Society?")


 AOS values are international.

Good save and congrats on the award and naming your plant.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 3, 2015)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 3, 2015)

Man that's a nice looking phrag. Congrats on both the award and the naming rights!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 3, 2015)

That's a very dramatic looking flower, congrats on all accounts


----------



## eaborne (Apr 3, 2015)

Outstanding and congrats!


----------



## TDT (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you! And I must say a thank you and credit to Pat Randall from the Saskatchewan Orchid Society for the photograph!


----------



## John M (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome looking flower! Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2015)

I hate to say this but, 
I really like that, especially the fact that the synsepal contributes. May have to break down and get a brown Phrag!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Beautiful and congrat's on the award. I like the name you picked too.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 6, 2015)

Another fan of the synsepal. I'm usually apathetic about Phrags, but I really like this. I'm always amazed when AOS judges can manage to award anything that isn't flat and round, even when it isn't supposed to be flat and round. Now, go pollinate that with the best kovachii hybrid pollen you can get your hands on.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes, that is a sweet thing and I do like the names you came up with.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 6, 2015)

I have seen this in person. Very huge flower.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 7, 2015)

PaphMadMan said:


> Now, go pollinate that with the best kovachii hybrid pollen you can get your hands on.



Sometimes there's a flower that is nice enough in its own regard that putting other pollen on it would be spoiling it! Putting kovachii anything on this just doesn't seem right, but who knows it could turn out great


----------



## Gilda (Apr 8, 2015)

Congratulations on your award and your patience !!:clap:


----------



## troy (Apr 9, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## TDT (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Secundino (Apr 11, 2015)

Very very impressive! Great plant and happy rescue (and ugly wire...)
We never get 'exotic' crosses like this over here.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 23, 2015)

Well done on all counts: acquisition; recovery; award; naming rights and choice.


----------



## Cat (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats :clap:


----------

